# RAW files from the 24-70/2.8L II



## Deleted member 20471 (Sep 12, 2012)

On http://www.nikitin.se/24-70mkii.zip have I posted some RAW files from a Canon 5D mk III and the 24-70/2.8L II if you are interested to download and check. The zip-file is 112MB. The file will be available to 31 of October 2012.


----------



## Briand (Sep 12, 2012)

Brought these into Capture Pro 6, they look great. I am going to sell my Canon 35mm 1.4L I recently purchased to get the 24-70 II. Please post more RAW images if you can showing the quality of DOF.


----------



## Zlatko (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great! Thanks!


----------



## Briand (Sep 12, 2012)

Although these images are crisp. The image at 24mm looks distorted and vignetting is very noticeable on few of those pics. Is that expected?


----------



## myocyte (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the images. They look incredibly sharp, but it does appear that the distortion is noticeable. Looks like the review from lensrentals.com was pretty spot on. Thanks!


----------



## K-amps (Sep 12, 2012)

Briand said:


> Although these images are crisp. The image at 24mm looks distorted and vignetting is very noticeable on few of those pics. Is that expected?



Yes the Vignette is known wide open, so is the mild distortion... however both are fixable with Software .


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah I noticed they don't have any data available for the in-camera lens correction.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 12, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Yeah I noticed they don't have any data available for the in-camera lens correction.



I am pretty sure it will be availabel soon...


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot for going to the trouble; I look forward to them.

Jim


----------

